
Principles of Programming Languages [JHU Textbook] [PDF] - TheAsprngHacker
https://pl.cs.jhu.edu/pl/book/book.pdf
======
TheAsprngHacker
This is the associated course:
[https://pl.cs.jhu.edu/pl/index.shtml](https://pl.cs.jhu.edu/pl/index.shtml)

This is Part II of the course:
[https://pl.cs.jhu.edu/pl2/index.shtml](https://pl.cs.jhu.edu/pl2/index.shtml)

